# Steel Building - Planning theatre and IB



## nathaniel7 (Jan 4, 2010)

A friend of mine saw and heard my theatre. He has a mostly empty 40 ft x 60 ft new steel building and he has asked me to put together a plan for a theatre inside that is about 400 square ft. He said unlimited budget initially, and I would add, without getting too carried away. Thanks for any input. I will get some pictures up when I can.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Always nice to have a blank canvass to start with and plenty of space. You'll obviously need to build inner walls/ceiling for it for isolation. Just make sure to plan the door location(s) so that they're not interfering with speaker and treatment locations.

Bryan


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to HTS Nathaniel.

For best results you design around none of the dimensions being multiples of each other.

Check these sites out as well. http://www.bobgolds.com/Mode/RoomModes.htm & http://www.realtraps.com/art_room-setup.htm

For recommended ratios you can look here http://forum.studiotips.com/viewtopic.php?t=684
Note Dolby's optimum ratios for Film & Music Room - 1 : 1.49 : 2.3
and IEC 60268-13: Recommendation for listening room:1998 - 1 : 1.963 : 2.593 
So for ~400 sq feet you could go with 23' x 15' x 10' or 23.3' x 17.7' x 9' depending what ceiling height you want.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The "golden ratio" or phi

Room width of 1.6 times the height and the lenght at 2.6 times the height. 
Get Bryan to do the inntial acoustics. 
Filling it will test the limits of "unlimited budget"...


----------

